# Rudyard Kipling



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Tue, 14 Nov 2000 21:02:16 -0700*
OK, OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a 
question. Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the 
infanteers seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the 
years, so maybe they can help too. In almost every Artillery 
establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called "Ubique" 
posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have 
several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at a 
loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes ".... 
the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show them the poem. 
Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have "all of 
Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if they 
have it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid. 
Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and assistance.
Ubique
MacFarlane
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
OK, OK.... at 
the risk of
losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a question. Mainly directed at 
the
Gunners on the list, but some of the infanteers seem to have gained a 
little
couth and culture over the years, so maybe they can help too. In almost 
every
Artillery establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called 
"Ubique"
posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have 
several
copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at a loss. 
Someone
at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes ".... the Guns, 
thank God,
the Guns", and I was going to show them the poem. Now, I have visited 
several
websites which boasted to have "all of Kipling‘s works", to no avail. 
Could
someone send me the poem, if they have it, or correct me on the author, 
if I am
wrong God Forbid. Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and
assistance.
Ubique
MacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Ian Edwards <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 14 Nov 2000 22:31:53 -0700*
I think the author of your quote was Charlton Heston.  :
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> 
> OK, OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a
> question. Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the
> infanteers seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the
> years, so maybe they can help too. In almost every Artillery
> establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called "Ubique"
> posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have
> several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at
> a loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes
> ".... the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show them the
> poem. Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have "all
> of Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if
> they have it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid.
> Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and assistance.
> Ubique
> MacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Craig Hirtle <chirtle@home.com>* on *Tue, 14 Nov 2000 23:43:27 -0700*
--------------E4CE5D56FBE912FC5E882C4C
Yes the Quote is by Rudyard Kipling
Go to the following site for a plethora new word for the day of Gun
Quotes
 www2.netdoor.com/rtmckell/quotes.htm
The poem Ubique by Rudyard Kipling can be found at:
www.raa.uk.com/kipling.html
Hope this helps you
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
> OK, OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a
> question. Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the
> infanteers seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the
> years, so maybe they can help too. In almost every Artillery
> establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called "Ubique"
> posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have
> several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at
> a loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes
> ".... the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show them the
> poem. Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have "all
> of Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if
> they have it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid.
> Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and
> assistance.UbiqueMacFarlane
--------------E4CE5D56FBE912FC5E882C4C
Yes the Quote is by Rudyard Kipling
Go to the following site for a plethora new word for the day of Gun
Quotes
www2.netdoor.com/rtmckell/quotes.htm
The poem Ubique by Rudyard Kipling can be found at:
www.raa.uk.com/kipling.html
Hope this helps you
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
OK,
OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a question.
Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the infanteers
seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the years, so maybe
they can help too. In almost every Artillery establishment I have been
in, there has been a poem called "Ubique" posted, and I was positive it
was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have several copies kicking around in
my boxes of junk, but am currently at a loss. Someone at work questioned
my Arty coffee mug, which quotes ".... the Guns, thank God, the Guns",
and I was going to show them the poem. Now, I have visited several websites
which boasted to have "all of Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone
send me the poem, if they have it, or correct me on the author, if I am
wrong God Forbid. Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and assistance.UbiqueMacFarlane
--------------E4CE5D56FBE912FC5E882C4C--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 15 Nov 2000 07:17:53 GMT*
Speaking of Kipling reminds me that much of the soldiering about which he 
wrote focused on Britain‘s efforts to uphold "the white man‘s burden", which 
frequently brought Brit soldiers into conflict with  native populations in 
various farflung corners of the world.
This in turn reminds me that Canada has a "native" population of its own.
I don‘t think I have as yet seen any discussion on this list about:
1 whether there are any/many native Canadians in the CF
2 whether there have been any problems integrating them into the Forces, as 
there have been with women I would presume not, but you never know!
3 what the fallout from the Oka stand-off is/was in terms of CF-native 
relations
In raising the above, I am NOT seeking to open a can of worms, nor am I 
endorsing or denigrating the concept of the "white man‘s burden", nor am I 
taking ANY kind of position on military-native affairs in this country. Am 
merely curious to know if this is at all a "hot issue" within CF circles.
If no one cares to comment on it, though, I understand.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: Craig Hirtle 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: Rudyard Kipling
Date: Tue, 14 Nov 2000 23:43:27 -0700
Yes the Quote is by Rudyard Kipling
Go to the following site for a plethora new word for the day of Gun
Quotes
  www2.netdoor.com/rtmckell/quotes.htm
The poem Ubique by Rudyard Kipling can be found at:
www.raa.uk.com/kipling.html
Hope this helps you
The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
 > OK, OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a
 > question. Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the
 > infanteers seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the
 > years, so maybe they can help too. In almost every Artillery
 > establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called "Ubique"
 > posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have
 > several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at
 > a loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes
 > ".... the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show them the
 > poem. Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have "all
 > of Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if
 > they have it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid.
 > Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and
 > assistance.UbiqueMacFarlane
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Wed, 15 Nov 2000 07:02:31 -0700*
Thanks.
MacFarlane
  ----- Original Message -----
  From: Craig Hirtle
  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
  Sent: Tuesday, November 14, 2000 11:43 PM
  Subject: Re: Rudyard Kipling
  Yes the Quote is by Rudyard Kipling
  Go to the following site for a plethora new word for the day of Gun 
Quotes
   www2.netdoor.com/rtmckell/quotes.htm
  The poem Ubique by Rudyard Kipling can be found at:
www.raa.uk.com/kipling.html
  Hope this helps you

  The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
    OK, OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a 
question. Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the 
infanteers seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the 
years, so maybe they can help too. In almost every Artillery 
establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called "Ubique" 
posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have 
several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at a 
loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes ".... 
the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show them the poem. 
Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have "all of 
Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if they 
have it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid. 
Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and 
assistance.UbiqueMacFarlane
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Thanks.
MacFarlane
  ----- Original Message ----- 
  From:
  Craig 
Hirtle

  To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
  Sent: Tuesday, November 14, 
2000 11:43
  PM
  Subject: Re: Rudyard 
Kipling
  Yes the Quote is by Rudyard Kipling
  Go to the following site for a plethora new word for the day of 
Gun
  Quotes
  www2.netdoor.com/rtmckell/quotes.htm
  The poem Ubique by Rudyard Kipling can be found at:
www.raa.uk.com/kipling.html
  Hope this helps you 
  The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:


    OK, 
OK.... at the
    risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a question. Mainly 
directed
    at the Gunners on the list, but some of the infanteers seem to have 
gained a
    little couth and culture over the years, so maybe they can help too. 
In
    almost every Artillery establishment I have been in, there has been 
a poem
    called "Ubique" posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard 
Kipling.
    Usually I have several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, 
but am
    currently at a loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, 
which
    quotes ".... the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show 
them
    the poem. Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have 
"all of
    Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if 
they have
    it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid. Thanks. 
I
    humbly await your replies, barbs, and
    assistance.UbiqueMacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Kevin Knight" <kknight@nunanet.com>* on *Wed, 15 Nov 2000 19:07:33 -0500*
> 1 whether there are any/many native Canadians in the CF
I don‘t think there are many aboriginals in the Canadian Forces for several
reasons.  I presently live in Nunavut and I can tell you that Inuit don‘t
seem to join the Army for many reasons:
a the minimum educational requirements to join the army are a high school
education.  Many Inuit can find a job in there home community that pays far
more than a private soldier.
b There is a communal reluctance to allow young people to go off and join
the army as it is generally accepted that they will not come back.
> 3 what the fallout from the Oka stand-off is/was in terms of CF-native
> relations
The CF generaly has a good reputation with the aboriginal people uphere.
This is largely because the CF has not made any promises to aboriginal
people that the found they couldn‘t keep.  Unlike DIAND, the RCMP, and
numerous other Federal Departments.  Also in Northern Canada the Ranger
program and the Junior Ranger Program appears to be a great help to the
CF‘s reputation
> In raising the above, I am NOT seeking to open a can of worms, nor am I
> endorsing or denigrating the concept of the "white man‘s burden", nor am
I
> taking ANY kind of position on military-native affairs in this country. Am
> merely curious to know if this is at all a "hot issue" within CF circles.
>
> If no one cares to comment on it, though, I understand.
>
> - Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: Craig Hirtle 
> Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: Rudyard Kipling
> Date: Tue, 14 Nov 2000 23:43:27 -0700
>
> Yes the Quote is by Rudyard Kipling
>
> Go to the following site for a plethora new word for the day of Gun
> Quotes
>
>   www2.netdoor.com/rtmckell/quotes.htm
>
> The poem Ubique by Rudyard Kipling can be found at:
>
> www.raa.uk.com/kipling.html
>
> Hope this helps you
>
>
> The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
>
>  > OK, OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a
>  > question. Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the
>  > infanteers seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the
>  > years, so maybe they can help too. In almost every Artillery
>  > establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called "Ubique"
>  > posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have
>  > several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at
>  > a loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes
>  > ".... the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show them the
>  > poem. Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have "all
>  > of Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if
>  > they have it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid.
>  > Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and
>  > assistance.UbiqueMacFarlane
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
>  http://profiles.msn.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (22 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Thu, 16 Nov 2000 07:11:51 GMT*
Interesting. Thanks.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Kevin Knight" 
Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: Kipling and "natives"
Date: Wed, 15 Nov 2000 19:07:33 -0500
 > 1 whether there are any/many native Canadians in the CF
I don‘t think there are many aboriginals in the Canadian Forces for several
reasons.  I presently live in Nunavut and I can tell you that Inuit don‘t
seem to join the Army for many reasons:
a the minimum educational requirements to join the army are a high school
education.  Many Inuit can find a job in there home community that pays far
more than a private soldier.
b There is a communal reluctance to allow young people to go off and join
the army as it is generally accepted that they will not come back.
 > 3 what the fallout from the Oka stand-off is/was in terms of CF-native
 > relations
The CF generaly has a good reputation with the aboriginal people uphere.
This is largely because the CF has not made any promises to aboriginal
people that the found they couldn‘t keep.  Unlike DIAND, the RCMP, and
numerous other Federal Departments.  Also in Northern Canada the Ranger
program and the Junior Ranger Program appears to be a great help to the
CF‘s reputation
 > In raising the above, I am NOT seeking to open a can of worms, nor am I
 > endorsing or denigrating the concept of the "white man‘s burden", nor 
am
I
 > taking ANY kind of position on military-native affairs in this country. 
Am
 > merely curious to know if this is at all a "hot issue" within CF circles.
 >
 > If no one cares to comment on it, though, I understand.
 >
 > - Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: Craig Hirtle 
 > Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
 > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
 > Subject: Re: Rudyard Kipling
 > Date: Tue, 14 Nov 2000 23:43:27 -0700
 >
 > Yes the Quote is by Rudyard Kipling
 >
 > Go to the following site for a plethora new word for the day of Gun
 > Quotes
 >
 >   www2.netdoor.com/rtmckell/quotes.htm
 >
 > The poem Ubique by Rudyard Kipling can be found at:
 >
 > www.raa.uk.com/kipling.html
 >
 > Hope this helps you
 >
 >
 > The MacFarlanes‘ wrote:
 >
 >  > OK, OK.... at the risk of losing my official Gunner-hood, I have a
 >  > question. Mainly directed at the Gunners on the list, but some of the
 >  > infanteers seem to have gained a little couth and culture over the
 >  > years, so maybe they can help too. In almost every Artillery
 >  > establishment I have been in, there has been a poem called "Ubique"
 >  > posted, and I was positive it was by Rudyard Kipling. Usually I have
 >  > several copies kicking around in my boxes of junk, but am currently at
 >  > a loss. Someone at work questioned my Arty coffee mug, which quotes
 >  > ".... the Guns, thank God, the Guns", and I was going to show them the
 >  > poem. Now, I have visited several websites which boasted to have "all
 >  > of Kipling‘s works", to no avail. Could someone send me the poem, if
 >  > they have it, or correct me on the author, if I am wrong God Forbid.
 >  > Thanks. I humbly await your replies, barbs, and
 >  > assistance.UbiqueMacFarlane
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at
 >  http://profiles.msn.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
 > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
 > message body.
 >
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
Share information about yourself, create your own public profile at 
 http://profiles.msn.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

